# petri dish substitute?



## JBell24 (Sep 12, 2010)

I was wondering if I had to use a petri dish. could I use small plastic lids for eggs instead?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that will works just as well.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

As long as you keep it humid. Put a little water in a small deli container and float your plastic lid on it with the deli lid on to seal it up.


----------

